# Noah or Horford?



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

If the Suns somehow land the #4 or #5 pick, both of these guys should be around. The question is who is a better fit..Noah is obviously a better athlete, but Horford is a freaking beast down low and is a damn good athlete himself. I love Horford's game but I think Noah's energy, rebounding, and defensive potential is exactly what the Suns need. But I don't think you can lose with either guy.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

cima said:


> If the Suns somehow land the #4 or #5 pick, both of these guys should be around. The question is who is a better fit..Noah is obviously a better athlete, but Horford is a freaking beast down low and is a damn good athlete himself. I love Horford's game but I think Noah's energy, rebounding, and defensive potential is exactly what the Suns need. But I don't think you can lose with either guy.



I'd go with Horford. Noah fails to impress me. He seems like he's a great college player, but I think he would be at best a 10/10 guy in the NBA.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, I wouldn't mind getting a 10/10 guy on our team. If we got another 20pt player then we'd be scoring 140 every night. That's just not fair for the other teams. 

EDIT: This is my 100th (quality) post.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Horford hands down. He would be awesome next to Amare.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Not too long ago, I thought that Noah would be a great fit on the Suns with his energy and length. But then I finally figured it out... He's really not much of a player other than that. The Suns should definitely take Horford hands down. Athletic, defender, finisher, and most importantly, a beast! Putting Horford and Amare together is just plain scary. But I guess if the pick ends up lower, the Suns can just settle for Noah then...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Honestly, I'd rather trade down a few picks and get Roy Hibbert or Hasheem Thabeet. We need a legitimate big man, and Hibbert is 7'2, Hasheem is 7'3. Hasheem seems to have the bigger upside, to me, being that he's 7'3, 265, athletic, and could easily put on a ton of weight... but Hibbert is more refined already, and nearly as big as Thabeet... just not as athletic. The thought of an athletic defensive minded 7'3 guy manning the post who can run the floor is exactly what I think the Suns need.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd rather really have neither. Give me Corey Brewer, or Brandan Wright way before these guys.


----------

